
I’m Dumping My Apple Watch - ghosh
http://scottkelby.com/2015/im-dumping-my-apple-watch/
======
pan69
>> I really needed to know what time it was, and my iPhone was charging on the
other side of the house, so I had to find my iPad just to know what time it
was.

This guy should call his blog "First world problems".

~~~
stephenr
No shit. The watch is designed to be charged overnight, every night.

Apparently he doesn't want to do that, because he wants to look at his watch
on his wrist _if_ he wakes up in the night.

So apparently the moral of the story is: if you don't charge a device that is
_designed_ to be charged every night, it will go flat.

This guy doesn't need a second watch, he needs a new fucking brain.

------
MichaelCrawford
HOWTO Write Software That Uses Less Electric Power

[http://www.warplife.com/tips/code/power/](http://www.warplife.com/tips/code/power/)

~~~
danellis
From the title and this context, I was expecting a how-to about writing
(embedded) software that uses less power, but instead it seems to be a
rambling essay mostly about yourself. Why call it a HOWTO?

~~~
MichaelCrawford
While I expect it could be useful for embedded work, that wasn't specifically
my intention. I was thinking more of servers.

The most straightforward way to save power from software is to reduce cache
misses. Consider that there are some common access patterns in which the cache
makes your code slower, not faster. One example are large lookup tables, whose
elements are significantly smaller than a cache line.

Edit: the reason I had servers in mind, is that a friend who operates a Xen VM
hosting service told me that his primary cost center is electric power. It's
not just that the servers consume power, but that most of that power is
converted into heat that the data center where his racks are, have to get rid
of by consuming even more power with air conditioners.

It is generally cheaper and easier to heat something than to cool it.

I learned from "The Only Investment Guide That You'll Ever Need", that due to
one's "Marginal Tax Bracket", you're better off saving money than earning more
of it.

